# Rock hard ****s



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been eating a lot of extra protein over the last 3-4 weeks, I've been having a shake with nearly every meal.

I'm 9 weeks into a cycle and I've put on about 20 pounds and also dropped a bit of bf - which is probably the most I've ever put on except for when I first started training, where I put about 2 stone on - maybe a little more.

Now this is the problem.

****ting.

As I'm having a very high protein intake my ****s are literally like bricks and dry as fvck and it's like giving birth to a baby rhino every time I drop a log. I'm actually scared for my life sometimes as the pain is that intense.

I mean&#8230;. this was the last **** I took - look at the ****ing size of it.

**EDIT**this has caused offense please do not post pics like this again**EDIT**

Anyway, I want to know&#8230; what's a good food/drink/supplement that will at least make my ****s a little softer and easier to get out as opposed to feel like I'm being gang raped by a heard of wildebeast that have triple penetration on me?

:lol: :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

holy ****. reps for that mate. that does look freakishly huge. get to the chemist and get a stool softer and take a look at cycling the intake of your protein. if your body isnt processing it all and you have to poo it out (the scientific medical term) you;re probably not getting the benefits.

and you'll have an asshole like a catflap


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

:lol: :lol: lmfao


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

If that is really real, how do you get rid of em? Lob em over the neighbours wall!!

That would make the local cats think twice!!

If it's real, get some lactulose, up your fluids, add some fat to your diet and for gods and your sake, DO NOT TAKE SENNAKOT!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

and use gloves next time.....ya dirty git.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

:lol:Holy sh1t. And i thought mine were big.


----------



## linkbailey (Oct 3, 2007)

is that real lol .... its as fat as your wrist !!! ouch !!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG that is the funniest post i have ever seen reps. :lol:

PS you must have a balloon knot like a blood orange. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

omg .....dude GLOVES!


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

WTF!!!


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

WTF!! I shouldn't laugh but i can't stop. Surely that's not real, if it is i feel for ya man.

That must of hurt, if that was me i would give up the protein:rolleyes:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

gullible.com

i'm having a good pick-me-up sunday today.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Well you got me big time.... reps:thumb:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

reps :thumb:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry mate have to spread the love 1st well funny though


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

:lol: :lolMSL


----------



## linkbailey (Oct 3, 2007)

did make me laugh alot lol thanks it cheered me up hahaahaha !


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

you ****nob:ban:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Big fella i hope you wiped the seat after that.! i see ya hit it a bit


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mate i am sat here in tears that is one huge Log LOL i hope yours eyes watered on delivery of it

*
First off congrats!!!!*

I bet your still gaping now ROFL BTW what you naming the little fella???

Make sure u keep the water intake up or you will be in trouble


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

LOL! Reps mate!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

You basically ****ted a can of hairspray there....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

There's a real site called rate my poo dot com http://www.ratemypoo.com/

Where you can upload a picture of your - err download and have it - well - rated,

My mate up loaded a few big evil [email protected] a couple of years back, Dirty twot!

Good gag but I twigged it when you picked the thing up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> My mate up loaded a few big evil [email protected] a couple of years back, Dirty twot!


How was his rating??:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww I don't know mate, he's a dirty dirty man.

Really!

Anyone who snaps one off then takes a photo and finds a site like that and really puts a pic of his jobby on it - has issues if you ask me.

I like the guy but he worries me too...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

haha your mate is a bit of a legend in my book. i've seen the site, a bit nutty for my tastes....


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Ya must have some strong 'Glutes' to have 'nipped' that one off


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

PMSL!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Perfect for space docking mate and you wont even have to freeze it first  LMAO


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

now im worried as some of my sh!ts are twice as long as that and just as thick


----------



## ReubenBear (Jan 5, 2009)

marc5180 said:


> WTF!! I shouldn't laugh but i can't stop. Surely that's not real, if it is i feel for ya man.
> 
> That must of hurt, if that was me i would give up the protein:rolleyes:


thats bigger than my arms,, no way, ive small arms :confused1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

are you for real, oh my


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

funny ****.

btw have you never heard of weetabix? like get some fibre and your **** will just fall out, damn i dunno how you got that out, lub? haha


----------



## LaBomb (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats not a siht you just gave birth there...Hope you know who's the father


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

for god's sake, get some bleach down your toilet! it won't make you any less manly


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

This thread is a load of crap.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> now im worried as some of my sh!ts are twice as long as that and just as thick


show off


----------



## Bulldog77 (Jun 23, 2008)

> now im worried as some of my sh!ts are twice as long as that and just as thick


LOL show us Shaun i will bow down and worship if true :clap: :wacko: :clap:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

That isn't really my turd. I cut and pasted in from www.ratemypoo.com !!

Can't cope with my reputation being sullied in this way any longer!!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

:lol:


dsldude said:


> This thread is a load of crap.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL.... :lol:


----------

